# Anderby Creek - Lincolnshire



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Not been bothered with Lincolnshire for years after a quick trip over the Humber showed it to be flat, boring and featurless..........
However........
After attending Snellies "do" at the air museum in _SOUTH_ Lincolnshire, we had our minds changed cos the scenery was lovely and the roads quiet.
We fancy having a week in the area starting 4th June and like the look on the map of Anderby Creek which looks nicely "out of it" away from the crowds of Mablethorpe etc and within motorbike distance for Lincoln Cathedral etc.
Even tho we have a 34ft RV, we prefer smaller sites and CL's/CS's.
We carry a motorbike for sightseeing and "recy-ing".

Any recomendations please?

Ta


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi 

we live fairly near Anderby Creek, its about 25 minutes drive from us (its where we walk the dog on the beach) though we usually go to Mogs Eye which is about 1 mile further down the coast.

I am fairly certain there is a CL site on the right hand side between Alford and Anderby Creek, but don't quote me on that as I am usually only driving there with the purpose of walking the dog.

I have seen people wild camping at Mogs Eye, there are signs up which say no overnight camping but I don't know if that applies just to the car park where the toilets are. 

To get to Mogs Eye you go from Alford towards Anderby Creek but instead of turning right to Anderby you carry on as if you were going towards Sutton on Sea, Mogs Eye is about 1 mile down that road. The road is not wonderful, not wide and a bit bumpy, don't know what it would be like in an RV, the track from the road to the car park is single track, high up above the **** straight and not very long, once you get down to the car park you can turn right and get to within walking distance of Anderby. 

Dogs not allowed on the beach at Anderby but they are at Mogs Eye, as I said there were people wild camping at Mogs Eye last year (x 2) one of them was right at the top of the sand dune! interesting how he got there.

If you want to give me a ring about it send me a PM and I'll give you the number.

Jacqui


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

zaskar said:


> After attending Snellies "do" at the air museum in _SOUTH_ Lincolnshire


No such place. There's North Lincolnshire (aka Humberside) and there's - well - Lincolnshire. South Lincolnshire is what's at the bottom of Lincolnshire, and THAT'S flat, for sure - endless miles of onion fields which make yer eyes water as you drive past 'em.

Dougie. 8O


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

"Lincolnshire, flat, boring and featureless"

How very dare you - well actually you're probably a bit right :roll: , but there are some nice lumpy bits up on the Wolds north of Horncastle and we like the area around Anderby that you mention.

Just north of Chapel St Leonards on the coast road to Anderby Creek there are 3 CL's.

First one on the left ( >Wyndhaven< ) and i've ticked it as suitable for RV's, theres good access and plenty of room but the ground can get soft after prolonged rain so check with the owner first.

Next door to this one ( >Elder House< ) is our favourite and IMO theres not enough room for an RV here, its only a small area and access is tight with overhanging trees.

There is another one just up the road ( White Horses ) but we haven't used that one, had a quick look once though and if memory serves I reckon it should be OK for an RV but as before check with the owner first, this one has leccy, the others don't.

pete


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi

to add to the last post, contrary to popular myth Lincolnshire is not flat, anyone who drives from Horncastle to Louth will tell you that. 

Steep Hill in Lincoln is named Steep Hill because it is not flat.

Jacqui


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Many thanks for the info pips, much appreciated  

On the way back from the rally, ffi and I found a lovely CL about 8 miles from the airfield so we'll probably go straight there for the first night or 2 and use the motorbike to reccy the places you've sugested.
VERY much like the sound of the quiet CL's near the beach.
Can't wait for some peace!  

Ta


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

zaskar said:


> Many thanks for the info pips, much appreciated


I'd recommend the beach at Theddlethorpe - it's like no other - vast, endless, deserted (pardon the pun). If you suffer from agrophobia, don't go.

Dougie.


----------



## Lambo (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi, if you'd like to wild camp, there is a layby in a quiet area in South Ormsby, on the left as you leave the village for Tetford. I've seen a motorhome in there on occasion, there's a pub about half a mile down the road, lovely views over parkland, roughly halfway between Horncastle and Alford, cheers, Paul.


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi

if you like scenery and peace and quiet try the Bluestone Heath Road near to Belchford. Nice pub in Belchford the Blue Bell (its a gastro pub so can be expensive) Old Nick's in Horncastle do a very nice carvery but only at lunchtime, its gets very busy, Thursday is market day. Pretty villages IMO are Tetford, Somersby, Louth is also nice town for a walk round, there are a couple of large shops but most of them are small businesses, market day Wednesday and Saturday. The way I am selling Lincolnshire to you, you wouldn't know I come from Yorkshire (still a Yorkshire lass through and through) I am married to a yellowbelly though, thats why I am here.

Jacqui


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Good for you Jaqui,, nowt wrong with Yorkshire lasses, I'm one meself, and I live in linconshire too.....in the cabbage patch near Holbeach...long for the rolling hills now and again and the Yorkshire accent sob sob...

Ho I think I'm going to take the MH and dog and go 'home' to Yorkshire for a bit...... :lol: maybe find a big strong yorkshire lad to keep me warm in my old age (don't tell O.H)


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi

if you start losing your Yorkshire accent let me know and I will come and have a natter get it topped up again! Holbeach is not too far away. All I have to do is ring my sister (she still lives near Donny)) to get mine topped up. 

In fact my yellowbelly husband even has a slight yorkshire twang now.

Like they say you can tek the lass out of Yorkshire but you can't tek Yorkshire out of the lass.

Jacqui


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

I would bet a lot of money that if we met and you did not know I was from Yorkshire, you would never guess...

Unfortunately ( huh?) I have travelled the world extensively since a young age, and have no accent.....boo hoo.

My dad on the other hand, retained his until he died age 69....he always had a broad accent.

I think its time I went home for a few months, to see if I can get it back...your comment made me laugh as I have done deliveries in the town I was born and they thought I was a southerner!! charming.


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

JLO said:


> Hi
> Like they say you can tek the lass out of Yorkshire but you can't tek Yorkshire out of the lass.
> Jacqui


Dont you mean.........

tha cen tek t'lass owt er Yorkshire but tha cant tek Yorkshire owt a t'lass


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Well aye tha's reet abart that, but I have to modify my accent so that people have some chance of understanding me, I slip back very easily once I go back hom or "oop North" as my husband likes to say. The first time he asked me if I had got my passport as we passed into South Yorkshire on the A1 all of 27 years ago, it was amusing, however!!!!

My dog understands Yorkshire like "gerrart" means leave the room or move out of the way. He also knows that "na then" means hello.

The Yorkshire dialect interests me, we have phrases where I come from that seem extremely local to the area or even village. Sweets are known as spice, sherbert of any kind is Kali (aslo means someone who is drunk) and we called christmas decorations which you hang on the tree "Wassail cups" I also had to explain to my husband what "puthering" meant, as in smoke puthering out of a chimney. And I don't eat crumpets they are pikelets



Jacqui


----------



## 103590 (Mar 26, 2007)

*explanation please*

Reading all the above postings with reference to CL and CL`S , and with us both being MH novices ... leaves us asking could someone explain just what the letters mean please ,

Impish and Flinders


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: explanation please*



impish said:


> Reading all the above postings with reference to CL and CL`S , and with us both being MH novices ... leaves us asking could someone explain just what the letters mean please ,
> 
> Impish and Flinders


CL = Certified Location - A farm or other private land with a small 5 vans only site. Affiliated to the Caravan Club. Basic facilites. Fresh water, grey drain. Usually (tho not always a toilet drain). Sometimes (about 50/50 now) electric hook up. Usually (tho not always0 members only.
Used mainly by those who like peace and quiet on site instead of the hussle & bussle of "all singing all dancing" sights.

CS = Certified site. Same type/details but affiliated to The Caravan & Camping Club


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

peejay said:


> First one on the left ( >Wyndhaven< )
> 
> Next door to this one ( >Elder House< ) i


These are regular haunts for us. Located at "Chapel Point" end of Chapel St leonards, which is very quiet. Nothing like "Robin Hood" which thankfully is located right the other end of Chapel St Leonards 

Both are within walking distance of the town, and you can ramble over the sand dunes on the other side of the road to reach the beach if you like.

The first one is actually the sister of the chap which owns "Eastfields Leisure park" next door? For the fishermen on here, their is a small fishing lake on Eastfields.

Cheers


----------

